# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Από #10636 senius, Κεραμεικός

## bedazzled

.

----------


## senius

> .


Αν κάποιος θέλει πραγματικά να γράφει κάτι και πραγματικά να θέλει να πει κάτι, να μάθουμε και κάτιτις .. ας γράφει.
Αν κάποιος θέλει να γράφει, επειδή γουστάρει να γράφει για να του ανέβει το case και για φραμπαλά, *τουλάχιστον ας μην γράφει στο συγκεκριμένο thread*.

Φιλικά.
Κώστας

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Αν κάποιος θέλει πραγματικά να γράφει κάτι και πραγματικά να θέλει να πει κάτι, να μάθουμε και κάτιτις .. ας γράφει.
> Αν κάποιος θέλει να γράφει, επειδή γουστάρει να γράφει για να του ανέβει το case και για φραμπαλά, *τουλάχιστον ας μην γράφει στο συγκεκριμένο thread*.
> 
> Φιλικά.
> Κώστας


Ζήτα να πάει ΟΤ Airlines (με κάνω κι εγώ report άμα είναι, δεν μασάω) άμα σου χαλάει την αισθητική (ένα κενό post) και μην κάνεις άλλες παρατηρήσεις...

«Φιλικά» επίσης

----------


## fengi1

::

----------


## senius

Α βρέ nasos765 & acoul & fengi1, ήθελα να ήξερα τα χαρίσματά σας.

Να μπορούσα να τα έχω.....
Τίποτα άλλο από μένα.

Μόνο μη λένε στην πορεία ότι χάνονται .... τα χρυσά παιδιά.
Tnx.

----------


## senius

Σήμερα Σάββατο είχα την τιμή της επίσκεψης του nasos765 στο κόμβο μου.  ::  

Ο κόμβος υποχρεωτικά κατέβηκε το μεσημέρι για λίγο για service.

Έγιναν ξεσκονίσματα, βαψίματα και έπεσε παντόφλα από nasos765.

Όλα στην εντέλεια τελικά χάρη του βεζύρη nasos765.

Αντικαταστάθηκε η μπαταρία στο ups, καθώς και η μνήμη του router από 256, σε 512.

O router τελικά από 2 giga, πάει σε 3 giga σε λίγο.

Up.
 ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> O router τελικά από 2 giga, πάει σε 3 giga σε λίγο.


 εμένα με 5nstreme + 3σκέτα, με celeron @ 3.2Ghz 

φέρνει βόλτες περι το 70-80% η cpu με χαλαρό traffic....

http://prtg.jr.awmn/3_SystemMonitor/panel.htm


πόσα λινκς έχεις πάνω στο router; 100αρίζει;

----------


## senius

Εδω είμαστε: http://10.2.173.1/graphs/

Δεν το κάνω γι' αυτό.
Θα δεις στο μέλλον....

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Εδω είμαστε: http://10.2.173.1/graphs/


μόλις leechάρεις με 4-5megabyte/sec την ακούει ε;  :: 

κι εμένα στο παλιό board με μικρότερο cpu, το traffic έκανε μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις...
στο 3.2ghz, παρόλο που είναι σταθερά ψηλά η cpu λόγω των πολλων nstreme, δεν ανεβαίνει πολύ περισσότερο με traffic...





> Δεν το κάνω γι' αυτό.
> Θα δεις στο μέλλον....


 περίεργος είμαι τι ετοιμάζεις  ::

----------


## fengi1

Θελει ισχυ για να σας φραξει ολους  ::

----------


## senius

> των πολλων nstreme, δεν ανεβαίνει πολύ περισσότερο με traffic...
> περίεργος είμαι τι ετοιμάζεις


A.Ένα λινκ μου είναι σε nstream, φαίνεται κι από την cpu.

Β. Έλα λίγο βρε Μιχάλη στον κόμβο μου, να τα δεις από κοντά?

Και πες μετά τι είδες.....και τι θα δεις.
 ::

----------


## senius

> Θελει ισχυ για να σας φραξει ολους


Επίσης παίζει και αυτό στο μέλλον.

Να υπάρχει σεβασμός και εκτίμηση......Δώσε Νικολάκη..

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> A.Ένα λινκ μου είναι σε nstream, φαίνεται κι από την cpu.


 πάντως αν θες να βάλεις μεγάλη cpu για να τα ανοίξεις όλα σε nstreme, προσωπικά συμφωνώ με τα 1000  ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> A.Ένα λινκ μου είναι σε nstream, φαίνεται κι από την cpu.
> 
> 
>  πάντως αν θες να βάλεις μεγάλη cpu για να τα ανοίξεις όλα σε nstreme, προσωπικά συμφωνώ με τα *1000*


Γιατί?
Για πες, να μαθαίνω ο νέοπας?

----------


## JollyRoger

ποιός νέοπας μωρε  ::  ...

ε, τι γιατί, επειδή με τα ίδια κανάλια κατηλλημένα, (χωρίς turbo ας πουμε, που τρώει τα 2πλα), έχεις περίπου το 2πλάσιο bandwidth...

δεν σου ακούγεται καλύτερο το 2πλάσιο bandwidth στα ίδια links με τα ίδια καναλια;  :: 


(βέβαια, υπάρχει και η μη διασταυρωμένη άποψη, οτι το nstreme μπορεί να εκπέμπει και όταν δεν υπάρχει κίνηση στο κανάλι, κι έτσι να μην είναι ιδιαίτερα "συνεργάσιμο" αν τυχόν υπάρχουν πολλοί που προσπαθούν να μοιραστούν το ίδιο κανάλι...

δλδ ενώ χωρίς nstreme, είναι βέβαιο οτι αν δεν υπάρχει κίνηση, το κανάλι ελευθερώνεται παρόλο που μπορεί να πατάει ο ένας τον άλλο....
με nstreme, υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να μένει διαρκώς κατηλειμένο...)

----------


## senius

Ρε Jolly, με έστειλες.  ::   ::  

Πραγματικά δεν το ήξερα.

Βρε τι κάνει το δίκτυο...

Θα τα κάνω όλα nstreammmm.
 ::   :: 

Θα ανέβω?
 ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::  

τι εννοείς αν θα ανέβεις ρε συ...

βασικά απο πρώτη φορά που έβαλα ένα link σε nstreme, μου πασάρανε και μερικές ρυθμίσεις που μοιάζει να αποδίδουν καλύτερα...

δηλαδή:

enable nstreme
enable polling
framer policy: exact size
framer limit: 4000

(στο tab nstreme του interface αυτά) 

συνήθως αν το λινκ πιάνει 22megabit σκέτο... παίζει να πάει και 40...  :: 

για να συνδεθεί το nstreme, πρέπει να είναι ενεργοποιημένο και στις 2 μεριές...

----------


## JollyRoger

α ξέχασα να σου πω και το υπόλοιπο πακέτο  ::  ...

αν θέλεις να κρατάς το latency χαμηλά... (δηλαδή να μην ανεβάζουν ποτέ ping τα links σου)... πρέπει να περιορίσεις τα πραγματα...

αυτό το λένε traffic shaping... οπότε στην ουσία με το nstreme τα 2πλασιάζεις, με τα traffic shaping τα υπο2πλασιάζεις, και έρχεσαι πάνω κάτω στα ίδια που ήσουνα χωρίς nstreme, χωρίς να ανεβάζεις όμως ποτέ ping πάνω απο 10-15-άντε περιστασιακά-20ms....

όπως καταλαβαίνεις, κάνοντας αυτό θυσιάζεις ποσότητα για ποιότητα... δλδ bandwidth για latency...

----------


## senius

Πραγματικά με έφτιαξες....
Τι ανίδεος θεέ μου που είμαι.

Θα το τηρήσω και στον link, blucky-selete.
Επίσης και σε άλλα δεκάδες.

Βρε τι μαθαίνει κάποιος, θα το βάλω στην αρχική μου.

Μπράβο ρε Jolly.

Πραγματικά έγραψες.
Έμεινα άφωνος.

Κάτσε ξεκινάω από μένα....
 ::

----------


## senius

Ρε Jolly, για δες στην γωνία της πολυκατοικία σου, .... ΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ.?


αμ δε..
 :: 

Κύριοι πολλά μάθαμε, άντε σκούπα.

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ου ρε μλκ

εγώ φταίω που ασχολούμαι  :: 


edit:


> Κύριοι πολλά μάθαμε, άντε σκούπα.


καλά σοβαρά νόμιζες οτι σου τη λέω;

να 'σαι καλα...


σοβαρά μέχρι και την πλάκα οκ...

αλλά εγώ σου εξηγούσα με καλές προθέσεις και μου τη λες;

γαμάτος...  ::  βρε ουστ

----------


## Cha0s

Traffic shaping πάντως δεν έχει το blucky-selete  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σκούπα κύριοι, αυτά είναι μπαγιάτικα.

Ρε Jolly ωπα ρε φίλε, είπαμε είμαι νέοπας.

Δεν βαριέσαι την διαφήμηση?

Κοντά 53500 αναγνώσεις ο κομβος?

Θες να μας γράψει και το amstel Center?

----------


## JollyRoger

> Σκούπα κύριοι, αυτά είναι μπαγιάτικα.
> 
> Ρε Jolly ωπα ρε φίλε, είπαμε είμαι νέοπας.
> 
> Δεν βαριέσαι την διαφήμηση?
> 
> Κοντά 53500 αναγνώσεις ο κομβος?
> 
> Θες να μας γράψει και το amstel Center?


απλά αρχίζω να συμμερίζομαι τόσο κόσμο που τα 'χει μαζί σου "στα καλά καθούμενα"...  ::

----------


## senius

> απλά αρχίζω να συμμερίζομαι τόσο κόσμο που τα 'χει μαζί σου "στα καλά καθούμενα"...


Δεν θα βγάλω το μυαλό μου να γεμίσω άλλα.


Αρκεί αυτό:



> Θελει ισχυ για να σας φραξει ολους


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

έχεις κάνει ποτέ κάτι καλοπροαίρετα, και ο "παραλήπτης" της καλής σου πρόθεσης να σου πεί: "κυριοι σκούπα"?


ρε καλά σου κάνει ο κόσμος που σε δουλεύει... προφανώς το τραβάει ο οργανισμός σου...

μ'αρέσει που ήθελα να προσπερνάω ολη τη φαμφάρα με τα τράφικ και του κ@λου τα ενιάμερα και να μη κολάω στα προφανή...

αλλά εσύ δεν χαμπαριάζεις...  ::  άμα σου τη βαρέσει, όποιον πάρει ο χάρος...

"κύριοι", "ευχαριστώ"... κουραφέξαλα....

συγχαρητήρια...

----------


## senius

Πραγματικά κάτι μάθαμε και σήμερα.

Καλά έκανες jolly.
Απορώ την μη φιλική σου στάση.

Σε κάποιο νέοπα όπως εγώ, έμαθα πολλά σήμερα.

Θα τα μελετήσουμε..
 ::  

Συμβουλή @ jolly: Μην τσιμπάς, υπάρχουν καρχαρίες έξω.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Συμβουλή @ jolly: Μην τσιμπάς, υπάρχουν καρχαρίες έξω.


ναι δίκιο έχεις

next time i 'll know better...

----------


## senius

> Αν κάποιος θέλει πραγματικά να γράφει κάτι και πραγματικά να θέλει να πει κάτι, να μάθουμε και κάτιτις .. ας γράφει.
> Αν κάποιος θέλει να γράφει, επειδή γουστάρει να γράφει για να του ανέβει το case και για φραμπαλά, τουλάχιστον ας μην γράφει στο συγκεκριμένο thread
> Φιλικά.
> Κώστας


Μάλλον μας πέρασαν για χαζά.

Δεν υπάρχει και mod...για την πτήση ασφαλείας, χωρίς να πέσουμε στο έδαφος.
 ::

----------


## JollyRoger

σε περίπτωση που δεν κατάλαβες "ω τεράστιε senius που δεν υπήρχε ποτέ περίπτωση να μη γνωρίζεις κάτι και να ήθελες να μάθεις περι αυτού", δε με χάλασε ο χαβαλές, ΑΝ ήταν χαβαλές...

όμως η ειρωνία της μορφής: τςςςςς ποιός είμαι εγώ, και θα μου πείς εμένα τώρα... και εεελα σκούπα...


...  ::  πρόσεχε μην πέσεις απο 'κει ψηλά που στέκεσαι... axxaxaxaaxxaxa




> Μάλλον μας πέρασαν για χαζά.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει και mod...για την πτήση ασφαλείας, χωρίς να πέσουμε στο έδαφος.


και ναι προς θεού, φώναξε κάποιον να κρύψει το ήθος που εμφανίζεις...

----------


## senius

> και ναι προς θεού, φώναξε κάποιον να κρύψει το ήθος που εμφανίζεις...


Σε περιμένω στην ταράτσα της selete, να κεράσω πίτσα μέγιστε, να δείς τι στήνεται σε λίγες ώρες, με τους φίλους.
Σου είπα, .. μην ψαρώνεις.  ::  

Σε ένα κοινό δίκτυο είμαστε και όλοι προσπαθούμε μαζί.
Εχουμε ομάδα.

Οι εντυπώσεις μένουν στις SΑΤΟ.

Φιλικά.
Η ομάδα.



ΕΔΙΤ: Τι πτήση είναι αυτή, με έχει πιάσει ίλιγγος, από το κούνημα.

----------


## JollyRoger

θεότρελο επιχείρημα αυτό με τις sato...

ενώ στην αρχή που το διάβαζα νόμιζα οτι κάτι ξέρει αυτός που το γράφει...

πλέον έχω καταλήξει οτι όποιος το λέει δεν την παλεύει σε computers παρα ΜΟΝΟ σε καμια ταράτσα, και είναι το awmn version του "όσα δε φτάνει η αλεπού..."...

τα κάνει sato, ταράτσες και "τράφικ"... "πολλά τραφικ".... "απεριόοοριστα τα τραφικ σου λεω..."


εκεί ψηλά που στέκεσαι, έχει περάσει κανα smokeping, μηπως;
κάποιο τυχόν traffic shaping; τπτ; ... έστω και για να καταγράφει τα μεγαλεία;


ps. δεν έχω φίλους που με ειρωνεύονται με υφάκι όταν προσφέρομαι να τους βοηθήσω... εσύ έχεις;

----------


## senius

Ρώτα.
Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά.

----------


## JollyRoger

θες να μου πείς, οτι στην παρέα σου συνηθίζεται να ρωτάς κάποιον κάτι που ξέρεις, να το παίζεις βλ@κας όσο σου εξηγεί, και μετα να του κάνεις και παρατήρηση που σου εξήγησε?!

ωραία παρέα...  :: 


στο μεταξύ μου την είπες για το οτι "δεν κατάλαβα ο χαζός οτι φυσικά γνωρίζεις περι nstreme"... 
αλλά δυστυχώς για σένα, συμπλήρωσα μετά και για το traffic shaping...

δεν είδα να με ειρωνευτείς εκεί όμως; πως κι έτσι "ω παντογνώστη";

----------


## senius

Επίσης κύριοι να πω και το εξής;

Εδώ και πέντε μέρες έχω διαβάσει και έχω καταλάβει ότι κάποιοι εχουν ξεσαλώσει και είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου.

Αν πρέπει να την πληρώσω εγω κι ο κόμβος μου, παρακαλώ να με μπανάρετε πρώτο, να βρω έλεος.

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑΜΕ.

ΜΠΑΓΙΑΝΤΕΨΕ.

ΠΑΡΤΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΜΠΆΡΙ.

Αν γουστάρετε να βλέπετε ριπλεϊ τα ίδια & τα ίδια καλώς.

Αλλιώς θα παρακαλέσω κάποιον σοβαρό άνθρωπο να καθαρίσει το ΠΑΡΩΝ.

----------


## harrylaos

> Αλλιώς θα παρακαλέσω κάποιον σοβαρό άνθρωπο να καθαρίσει το ΠΑΡΩΝ.


Παρτους τηλεφωνο (οπως τοτε που κλαιγοσουνα) και ζητα να στα καθαρισουν.
Αυτην την φορα δεν θα κλαιγεσαι για να μας ριξουν μπαν, απλα θα πεις οτι θελεις να καθαρισει το τοπικ σου.
Αντε δευτερος και τελευταιος, επειτα απο 6 μηνες, καταφερες να πας *και εσυ* στην ΣΕΛΕΤΕ.

----------


## JollyRoger

*κυριε* σοβαρέ *άν*θρ*ωπ*ε...

να σε ενημερώσω πληροφοριακά για κατι:

*ο κόμβος* δεν πα*θαί*νει τίποτα αν γίνει δ*ιάλο*γος γύρω αποο κάποιο ιο θέμα...
(το ύψος της υπέρμετρης υπερηφάνειας του κομβούχου, που προφανώς θεωρεί προσβλητικό να του κάνει κάποιος κουβέντα για κάποιο θέμα, ίσως, τι να πω)




> Επίσης κύριοι να πω και το εξής;
> 
> Εδώ και πέντε μέρες έχω διαβάσει και έχω καταλάβει ότι κάποιοι εχουν ξεσαλώσει και είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου.
> 
> 
> Αν πρέπει να την πληρώσω εγω κι ο κόμβος μου, παρακαλώ να με μπανάρετε πρώτο, να βρω έλεος.
> 
> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑΜΕ.
> 
> ...


btw, τη μεζούρα σοβαρότητος την έχεις μαζί σου, να περάσω να μου ρίξεις μια μέτρηση;

----------


## bedazzled

> Δώσε Νικολάκη..





> Θες να μας γράψει και το amstel Center?


Όσο στοίχημα θέλετε ότι το πρωί που θα ξυπνήσει και θα έχει περάσει η επήρρεια του ρημαδιού (you know what I mean..), θα μετανιώσει για όλα όσα έγραψε...  ::  το έχω ξαναδεί το έργο (καμιά φορά πέφτει και edit).  :: 

ΥΓ: Η SATO είναι ατάκα του κολλητού του, δεν ξέρω για εσάς, εγώ πάντως μια τέτοια έχω.  :: 



> από την Sato καρέκλα μου ...





> είμαι πάνω σε καρέκλα Sato





> όλα από την καράκλα sato

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Δώσε Νικολάκη..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Χωρίς σχόλια.*

Απο σήμερα στήνετε ο server 'Athens Center' , που θα φιλοξενεί φιλικές σελίδες και όχι μόνο.

DNS, games server, DC++, ftp server, Web server, torrent, proxy server. 

ip: Athens Center (10.2.202.5) http://www.djbill.awmn

Να 'στε καλά και ευχαριστούμε.
 :: 

εδιτ: NIK the Greek.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

spirosco σε παρακαλω ριξε ενα  
Please.

----------


## spirosco

Προσωρινο κλειδωμα μεχρι να καθαριστει απο τα ασχετα.

edit. Μεταφερθηκαν απο εδω: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=27578

----------

